

TOS - May not use to operate nuclear facility - Is this silly or really necessary? - khangtoh
http://www.google.com/search?q=Use+the+Service+to+operate+nuclear+facilities&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a

======
jwilliams
Many software licenses contain this as a restriction - i.e. "no nukes".

Many licenses just simply say the code is "not intended" for nuclear
facilities - usually also extended to other critical systems such as aircraft
or medical applications.

If your startup is using this code, then it's likely you need to pass this
restriction on.

Edit: I may be wrong, but this might also relate to export restrictions in
some countries.

~~~
khangtoh
I can understand why most software licenses would do that. But for web
startups? or even a website in this case eventbrite, yahoo.

~~~
jwilliams
They might be using code that has that restriction - thus they're need the
restriction in their own service.

------
shutter
Unrelated: I am _amazed_ that this page is now #1 on that Google search you
linked to. Less than an hour, post to index? That's fast.

------
khangtoh
To be clear, I'm specifically talking about web startups and companies.

